# [Xine] Exécutable manquant (Résolu)

## Damiatux

Plop,

J'ai installé xine et ses dépendances sur une nouvelle Gentoo, mais lors de l'installation, l'exécutable n'as pas été créée. J'ai pourtant d'ésinstallé et réinstallé xine-ui, mais rien n'y fait.

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider, ça serais sympa.

Merci d'avance,

DamiatuxLast edited by Damiatux on Wed Feb 17, 2010 10:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

As-tu un message d'erreur si tu lances en console ?

Si tu vois "permission denied", ajoute-toi dans le groupe "video".

----------

## Damiatux

Incroyable, le groupe video est disponible en root mais pas en utilisateur normal...

EDIT: en faisant un emerge -auvDN world avec le profil desktop, ça marche.

----------

